

The Linux 4.0 Kernel Currently Has an EXT4 Corruption Issue - oxplot
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-4.0-EXT4-Warning

======
fulafel
According to the Debian link it was introduced in 4.0.2 and fixed in 4.0.3

> d2dc317d564a46dfc683978a2e5a4f91434e9711 ("ext4: fix data corruption caused
> by unwritten and delayed extents")

So there is some confusion going around.

